# How to install lib32



## gg (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello, I had my FreeBSD(amd64) installed on virtualbox,

someone please tell me how to install lib32, thx


----------



## mk (Jul 13, 2010)

you installed amd64 and want to run 32bit apps? 
you need 
	
	



```
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD32	# Compatible with i386 binaries
```
but it's already in GENERIC kernel so you are good to go.


----------

